# More native plants to identify



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

1












2












3












4












5












6













7


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

#6 looks like a wild strawberry leaf.

Rest of it looks like stuff under the trees out back. It will be interesting to see what our smart plant people say on the plants.

Angie


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

1. Some kind of lily
2. Globeflower
4. ????? but I want some 
6. I think Angie is correct on this one
7. spring beauty

BTW Can you please identify the last photo on your last post


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

You'd probably get a better response from folks if they could look at your photos. They are just too big and take way to long to load.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

hi beth, it's true, i'm on dial up too. one at a time is plenty for me.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

#1 Not a lily, since the veins on the leaves don't run the full length of the leaf, but I don't know. It's not something like skunk cabbage, is it?

#2 looks like the leaves for Dutchman's Breeches or Squirrel Corn.

#3 Mayapple

#4 something in the lily family

#5 The little flower off to the right is Spring Beauty.

#7 looks like False Rue Anemone.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

1. Virginia Blue Bells
2. Dutchman's Breeches before it blooms
3. Buckeye TREE
4. Widow's tears/Spiderwort. White form.

Sorry, can't tell about the others...


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

5. Cut-leaved toothwort. The name just popped into my head while I was looking at the picture.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

2 almost looks like a california poppy, but not quite.
3 looks like buckeye
5 looks like turkey foot sage, does it smell?
6 wild strawberry
7 is it a tree or a plant?


----------



## tnborn (Mar 18, 2005)

1)dicenta
2)columbine
3)paw paw tree
4) Commelina virginica
5)sawtooth
6) strawberry
7)anemone
tnborn


----------



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

I agree that #3 looks like buckeye. It is very poisonous, but my goats won't eat it. In the fall it will have black shiney nuts that break out of husks. We have tons of this on our land. They are one of the first plants (really an understory tree) to leaf out and flower. Our flowers are red. 

We have mayapple too. This doesn't look like mayapple, but you can't be certain about anything until it flowers and fruits.

Shae


----------



## outofmire (Aug 21, 2003)

I meant BROWN shiney nuts, not black


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

#3 isn't pawpaw. Pawpaw has individual LARGE leaves and are only about the size of chicken toes right now. Pawpaw leaves are also darker green and VERY glossy. Very tropical looking...


----------

